# Approx. Speed



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

So i built a winch for wakeskating but since i love snowboarding more than anythign in life i wanna be able to snowboard with it. Does anyone know about how fast yu have to go to be able to hit a pretty decent kicker(20-40 ft)? thanks


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

70mph sounds about right.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Umm hit that sized kicker at 70mph and your in serious trouble, that'd be way too fast. I dont know actually what speed you'd need, Its just something you get used to.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

There is no one given number to hit a feature in the park. Some people are rediculously good and can walk up to the feature and just hop off of it, some people need some good speed to clear it. Depends on the persons skill, and what you're hitting.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

70mph is definitely not needed to clear a kicker. Unless you want to land in the bar...

Not sure on the speeds, you're moving but definitely not going balls out.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

rrrtx said:


> 70mph sounds about right.


What are you smokin. You are out freakin mind. 70pmh!!!! maybe if you want to clear the whole park and break both your legs and other misc objects.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

joking about the 70mph just ment its unclear how fast you should go... its all feel. Thats why even pros will ride up to the tip and scope it out before deciding how to hit it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

whats a ball park range 20 -30 mph?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

^about that, jsut watch people run up to it, or ride to the side of them (far enough away, duh, at least 20 feet away) to get a feel for how fast you should go.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you have to ride fast enough to break the space time continuum therebye creating a wormhole that lands you safely on the other side of the jump. I could be wrong though...



*In otherwords, no idea*


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Bah. Don't think about it in numbers. It'll make your life ALOT harder. Just do some practice runs NEXT (and I emphasize NEXT) to the feature, to get an idea, and watch other riders who've been hitting the feature multiple times already. Seriously, thinking about it in numbers is gonna fuck around with your head, and make it harder to hit the features with confidence.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I think you have to ride fast enough to break the space time continuum therebye creating a wormhole that lands you safely on the other side of the jump. I could be wrong though...
> 
> 
> 
> *In otherwords, no idea*


I like this response the best.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I think you have to ride fast enough to break the space time continuum therebye creating a wormhole that lands you safely on the other side of the jump. I could be wrong though...
> 
> 
> 
> *In otherwords, no idea*




:laugh: You sure about that KC? I thought the wormhole landed you safely in the bar?


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

if you got to know the #'s i guess you could take a radar speed gun and see how fast other people are going....


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Honestly, who the hell gives a shit about your actual speed. Your overthinking this hardcore,man. Just ride at the jump with a speed that you feel comfortable with and that you know will allow you to clear it. After that, just adjust your speed based on the FEEL not the the numbers.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

if youre asking specific speeds i dont think youre ready for a kicker that big. its all feel/experience and everyone should scope out features...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

You have to test it first..
Try going slower at the beginning and ajusting after..
-..Alex..-


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

elbarto said:


> You have to test it first..
> Try going slower at the beginning and ajusting after..
> -..Alex..-


That's not the smartest thing to do sometimes...not having enough momentum to complete the feature can have disastrous consequences sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> That's not the smartest thing to do sometimes...not having enough momentum to complete the feature can have disastrous consequences sometimes.


I have to agree with you, that wasnt the brightess thing for me to say lol But you dont want to over clear it aswell cuz that will probably hurt..

-..Alex..-


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

elbarto said:


> I have to agree with you, that wasnt the brightess thing for me to say lol But you dont want to over clear it aswell cuz that will probably hurt..
> 
> -..Alex..-



It'd hurt, but I'd much rather overshoot and have a chance of landing on some sort of a slope, rather than breaking my knees on the flat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

alaric said:


> It'd hurt, but I'd much rather overshoot and have a chance of landing on some sort of a slope, rather than breaking my knees on the flat.


Yep i agree so really there isnt a real answer so that guys question


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Exactly.  There's a lot of factors and you've just got to feel it out. Even different tricks require different speeds for the same hit.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

scout the jump then go balls out and hope for the best


----------

